# Pics of my big planted tank for betta imbellis // Picspam warning!



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I set up this 40g breeder to keep a group of betta imbellis. 










Substrate: Eco-complete
Lighting: 30" Finnex Fugeray LED for 9 hours a day (roughly)
Filtration: Sunsun canister filter, the little one (264 gph)
Ferts: 3ml of Flourish weekly and 4ml of CO2 Booster daily
Flora: Mostly leopard vals and corkscrew vals, some java ferns here and there, there is water hyacinth floating on the top and java moss in all of the nooks and crannies, the broad leaf in the front is cryptocoryne pontederifolia and there is a cryptocoryne balansae in the back that can't really be seen since it's coming back from a round of melt. There are a couple microswords in the front, but I threw them in as an after thought and they're not doing well.
Fauna: 7 corydoras catfish (albino), 1 BN pleco, 2 apple snails, and 8 betta imbellis
Parameters: 78* F, pH ~ 6.9, ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates all read ~0, I use conditioned tap water since I'm lucky enough to get some very neutral water in my town



















A couple of the betta imbellis


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

It's lovely!


----------

